# Road to recovery :)



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Well almost 48hours after Minnie's spay she's almost her old self! 
She has slept lots which must have helped her and she's bounced back so quickly! 
Her appetite seems a lot better now (hopefully that'll stay that way)! She has her post-op check tomorrow hoping all goes well! 
Would love to thank everyone for there kind words been such a great help  x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

So glad she is doing so well! It must be such a relief.


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank you Donna! It really is! She still has those 'sad puppy eyes' at certain times and still must feel slightly sorry for herself but like everyone says shows how resilient they are compared to us humans!!!!!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

That is great news! She seems to have done very well! After the 3rd day Carley was wanting to play a lot . . had to sit on the floor and make sure they did not become to rough with each other. I know this is a relief to be over the worst of it!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

That's great that she is doing so well. Molly was a bit off for at least 3 days but the sad sulky look was there a bit longer. She knows how to work us I think she wasn't a big fan of her onesie so that was why she was so sulky!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Great to hear that Minnie is feeling better - good luck controlling the* bounce *for the next week....


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi Beth glad Minnie is almost back to her oldself, George has been full of it since late afternoon yesterday bouncing about :jumping:. He got his check up as well tomorrow like Minnie bless them I hope they will be happy to go back in?? Going to take George for a little walk later this morning with Harry, think I will leave it a bit longer before I walk him with his Aunty Lynn and her boys as even though they are 8 and 10 years old George will still be excited and bouncy:jumping:. Big kiss and hug to Minnie from me and George :kiss::hug:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Glad to her she's doing well xx


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

So glad to hear she is doing well


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Great news....well done Minnie 

xxx


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank you everyone  her check up went really well! She's been trying to run around today- she defiantly knows her limits which is good! 
Thank you everyone for your support


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Well done Minnie I wish George knew his limits, I think he's over done it a bit today jumping running and climbing the little noodle doodle, bless him at least he should sleep well tonight


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Glad they're both ok x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Glad things are on the up....this time for good!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for the update, sounds like she is making an excellent recovery .. great news


----------

